# Samsung Infuse "4G" Car Dock [Now Out Of Stock]



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

This is a heads up for people who want a car dock for less money...the Samsung Infuse "4G" car dock works with the S3 and AT&T is selling them for $5!!! I just ordered one!

Here is a link to the story: http://www.androidpo...e-for-5-at-att/

Here is a link to buy the dock: http://www.att.com/s...bid=tGC7ZGfdgy-

Not sure how long this deal is going to be going on but I didn't hesitate. A car dock that works for $5 is insane so I got it quick!

Edit: Apparently they are already out of stock! Damn that didn't take long!
Edit, Edit: Available at Amazon for a decent (not as good, but still) price: http://www.amazon.co... infuse 4g dock


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Just placed an order as well. I figure for $5 even if I don't like it, whatever, lol. I currently use the Exomount, but this one looks snazzy.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Just placed an order as well. I figure for $5 even if I don't like it, whatever, lol. I currently use the Exomount, but this one looks snazzy.


Yeah for $5 it's whatever haha. I've really wanted a car dock and didn't want to spend $35+tax on one as I wouldn't use it enough probably. For $5 though I'll enjoy it for sure!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like its sold out now


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Looks like its sold out now


Snooze and loose!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Looks like its sold out now


Damn that was fast! Glad I got in early lol.

Edit: Updated the OP to reflect this. Glad at least blaine and myself got in!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

May not be as good of a deal, but you can still purchase at Amazon for a decent price (for a dock that is).

http://www.amazon.co... infuse 4g dock


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

I so happen to be checking my feed at midnight last night saw this and quickly ordered got a shipping confirmation and all  I'm good..lol.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I just got an e-mail from AT&T telling me there is no stock and they cancelled my order. God I f**king HATE AT&T!!!!! It took a WEEK to find out you don't have an item? Scumbags!!!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I also received a cancellation notice, I want a refund + interest. I'm thinking.. 643%.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I also received a cancellation notice, I want a refund + interest. I'm thinking.. 643%.


Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## dushotgun (Jul 18, 2011)

I ordered mine about 3 hours after they went on sale and I just got my cancellation notice. Thanks AT&T...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

i as well got the cancellation notice
fuckers...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> i as well got the cancellation notice
> fuckers...


Agreed!!!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Elsewhere... (camera cuts to me smiling like the Grinch)


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

davidjr621 said:


> Glad to see this is set up and ready to roll! Hope it grows a lot :grin3:


 same here and they took my money BASTARDS!!!


----------

